# Guten Hunger



## Petta (9. Sep. 2019)

Gestern hatten wir Besuch von einem Raubvogel,der großen Hunger hatte.      Leider kann ich das Video nicht einstellen da zu groß.
Kann mir einer sagen was das für ein Vogel ist ? Kenne ich mich leider nicht mit aus.
Ist das ein Habicht ?


----------



## butzbacher (9. Sep. 2019)

Hallo, Sperber oder Habicht. Wie groß war der denn im Vergleich zum Turmfalken?


----------



## TollWuT (9. Sep. 2019)

Hallo... Ich tendiere auch zum Habicht. Hab hier einen interessanten Link gefunden.

https://www.kreis-viersen.de/C12575..._zwischen_habicht_und_sperber.pdf?OpenElement


----------



## DbSam (9. Sep. 2019)

Der hier ist es nicht:
 

Der Vogel auf Deinem Bild sieht für mich auch eher nach Habicht aus, wenn das Holzdingens links neben Deinem Vogel ein Tischgestell ist.
Habichte sind viel größer als Sperber und besitzen in der Regel ein mehr als fünffach höheres Gewicht.
Edit:  siehe den Link von @TollWuT 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Ippo (23. Sep. 2019)

Mit formartFaktory kannst du das Video verkleinern. Nimm am besten mp4 als Formart 

Mfg Ippo


----------



## Petta (24. Sep. 2019)

Video ist mp4  327mb......4:30 lang .......beim hochladen heißt es.........Fehler aufgetreten........ist zu groß !

Wie groß dürfen Videos denn sein das ich sie hier hochladen kann ?


----------



## troll20 (24. Sep. 2019)

Hier Videos hochladen 

Ich dachte das geht nur über YouTube und dann hier her verlinken.


----------



## Petta (25. Sep. 2019)

_View: https://youtu.be/eHS8sfISEiY_


Hier das Video


----------



## Petta (25. Sep. 2019)

DbSam schrieb:


> wenn das Holzdingens links neben Deinem Vogel ein Tischgestell ist.




Das ist ein Bein vom 3bein Vogelhausständer


----------



## DbSam (25. Sep. 2019)

Petta schrieb:


> Das ist ein Bein vom 3bein Vogelhausständer


... dann habe ich wieder keine Größenvorstellung, bei einem Tisch könnte man die Größe erahnen/vermuten.
Aber wird wohl ein Habicht sein. Vermutlich, könnte sein, ...


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Eugen (26. Sep. 2019)

Hoi,ich tippe mal auf Sperber, da beim Habicht die Augen mehr orange sind.
Beim Sperber sind sie gelb,wie man aif den Bildern deutlich sieht.


----------



## Anja W. (26. Sep. 2019)

Ja, eindeutig Sperber. Erstmal wegen der Augen, wie Eugen schon schrieb und dann wegen der Größe. Habichte sind dagegen riesig. Junge Habichte wären anders gefärbt.
Ein Habicht sieht schon groß aus und vor allem im Wald durch seine Größe völlig fehl am Platz. Bei uns im Wald denke ich immer, dass er gleich gegen einen Baum __ fliegen muss. Aber er fliegt immer sehr elegant zu seinen "Sitzstangen" in den hohen, relativ frei stehenden Kiefern.


----------



## Turbochris (26. Sep. 2019)

Schau mir in die Augen, Kleines...
Sorry, funktioniert bei Habicht und Sperber, zumindest an der Farbe, nicht.
Sperber sind wirklich klein. Bei mir pflückt einer regelmäßig Spatzen vom Balkon und genießt sie vor Ort....
Wir können dann aus 1m zuschauen.
DIe Nachbarshühner hohl dann der "Hennenvogel" = Habicht. Da haben wir 5m Beobachtungsabstand...
Bei Dir scheint es mir trotzdem ein junger Habicht zu sein. Du kannst von der Größe her einen jungen Habichtsterzel nicht von einem großen Sperberweibchen unterscheiden.
Du hast den besten Größenvergleich. Könntest Du Dir Vorstellen, dass Du in das Federkleid innen einer Coladose stellen könntest, ohne dass Sie rausschaut? Ja, dann ist es ein Habicht!


----------



## Pysur (27. Sep. 2019)

Guten Morgen.

Ein junger Habicht schaut vom Federkleid anders aus. Das ist eher bräunlich und hat noch nicht diese ausgeprägten Streifen sondern eher Tupfen. Ich denke aber trotzdem auch, dass es ein Habicht ist, vielleicht ein Männchen, die sind kleiner als die Weibchen. 

Was hat der denn geschlagen? Gab's da ein Täubchen zum Abendbrot?


----------



## Petta (27. Sep. 2019)

Hallo Pysur..........
es war ein Spatz....


----------

